#  -
, ,  ,  -      ? 
       ? 
 ,  ? 
      ?

----------

05.11.2014 N -4-3/22685@.            -   . 

   .
1.	     .              ,      -,  ,  . . 2  6      .    . 9    .
2.	                ,         .             ,      ,        ,        .             ,   ,     ,    ,      (. 1 . 81  ).

----------

